# Global Talent Independent - Distinguished Talent Visa



## scborty1612 (Jan 28, 2020)

Hi,

Just wondering, if anyone applied for a PR through the new Global Talent Independent program (connected with Distinguished Talent Visa)? It will be really helpful if somebody could share his/her thoughts/experience in this regard.

Best wishes,
Shantanu


----------



## kodaan28 (Nov 25, 2014)

scborty1612 said:


> Hi,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


There is already a very good and informative thread regarding this visa subclass. 

https://r.tapatalk.com/shareLink/to...share_fid=114200&share_type=t&link_source=app

Sent from my Redmi Note 8 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## scborty1612 (Jan 28, 2020)

Thanks very much! I am going through the thread...


----------

